# New here



## UkJim (Dec 28, 2020)

Hi All, UK lifter here, thanks for letting me join


----------



## Arnold (Dec 28, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Dec 29, 2020)

Welcome


----------



## Drugsgear (Dec 29, 2020)

Welcome to IMF??
Need help- come here ????


Sincerely, Alan.


----------



## UkJim (Dec 30, 2020)

Drugsgear said:


> Welcome to IMF??
> Need help- come here ????
> 
> 
> Sincerely, Alan.



Cheers will take a look


----------



## UkJim (Dec 30, 2020)

cheers will look


----------



## ordawg1 (Dec 30, 2020)

Welcome ~


----------



## cbbram (Dec 30, 2020)

Welcome!


----------



## UkJim (Dec 31, 2020)

cheers!


----------



## Johnio (Jan 5, 2021)

Hello! Nice to meet everybody, I am new here. Finally had some free time in my Samui realty so decided to join, been reading this forum for a while.


----------



## AlldayEveryday (Jan 10, 2021)

Welcome


----------



## Johnio (Feb 20, 2021)

Johnio said:


> Hello! Nice to meet everybody, I am new here. Finally had some free time in my Samui realty so decided to join, been reading this forum for a while.



Will start my special diet on Monday, I want to get back to my dream body by the start of summer


----------



## muscle_4you (Mar 2, 2021)

Welcome aboard!!

Ntr
muscle_4you


----------

